# USB Maus Klick

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert meine Maus recht sensibel. 

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c032 Logitech, Inc. MouseMan iFeel
```

 Ich habe unter kde4.2.4 Doppelklick aktiviert. Allerdings wird auch der einfache Klick i.d.R gleich als Doppelklick (oder mehr) gewertet. (Wenn ich z.B. einmal in einen Text klicke ist meist nicht das Eigabepromt zu sehen, sondern oft sind gleich ein Wort, die Ganze Zeile oder der ganze Text markiert. Wenn ichOrdner per Drag'n Drop bewegen will, werden sie fallen gelassen, obwohl ich die Maustaste gar nicht bewegt habe). Ich habe auch eine Suse Installation, da funktioniert die Maus.

In der xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "maus"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"    

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"      

    Option         "Buttons" "5"             

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"   

EndSection
```

   In kde Systemeinstellungen -> Maus Doppelklick Abstand 1600 msek Startzeit für ziehen 1000msek

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Stell die Maus ma auf evdev um und guck ob das dann besser geht.

Sebastian

----------

